# Jobseekers Benefit application taking very long, why?



## Headachecity (28 Nov 2007)

Hi all,

Just to give you some background on this. I left my job on Aug 31st due to a very long commute and my childcare arrangements not working out, so I had to quit my job, no other option. I was not happy there anyway so was glad to get out tbh.

Anyway, I was not aware that I was able to claim for jobseekers benefit until last month while I am looking for a job locally. I put my claim in at the end of Oct, gave them everything they needed and registered with fas, had to get letters off agencies I am registered with aswell and still nothing. Apparantly it has to go to the deciding officer. They wrote to my horrible ex employer and he never replied to any of their letters and I was not surprised. 
I got a green form yesterday in the post for signing on so I signed it and dropped it in yesterday and your one had no update at all for me and now I am really worried. I need this, we are struggling financially and last week I was told I would get it this week and apparantly now I am not.

Any advice??, does it look like I will get it at all??


----------



## ClubMan (28 Nov 2007)

Headachecity said:


> I left my job on Aug 31st ...
> 
> I put my claim in at the end of Oct


Did they say anything about you being able to backdate the claim? See here:


> *(c) Late Claims
> 
> *            A claim may be backdated for a maximum of           6 months where the person can prove to the satisfaction           of the Deciding Officer or Appeals Officer *that           s/he satisfied the qualifying conditions throughout the           period* and that there was good cause for delay           in making the claim. See also separate guideline           "*Claims and Late Claims*" on Late Claims.
> 
> ...


 Did they say anything about your claim maybe being disqualified for up to 9 weeks (from the date of leaving or the date of your initial claim) due to you leaving voluntarily?

* Disqualifications for up to 9 weeks*


> I got a green form yesterday in the post for signing on


 What "green form" specifically?


> Any advice??, does it look like I will get it at all??


 I think that you can officially query claims that seem to be taking an untoward amount of time. Not sure that this is necessarily the case here but you may find something useful on the _SW _website here or elsehwere:

*Comments? Complaints? We Value Your Opinion*


----------



## monkeyboy (28 Nov 2007)

I got it no hassle for changing jobs due to exact reaons you stated ( minus the kid ).

I dont think they contacted my employer at all. hope it works out. Also remeber you can back date your clam to when you finsihed job, not just the date you sign on. I got a lovely bonus surprise when I got that !


----------



## ClubMan (28 Nov 2007)

Did they contact your previous employer because you didn't have a _P45 _to present to them or something? Did they say why they were contacting them? You should be asking the SW staff all of the questions above. They are there to help you and most will!


----------



## Headachecity (28 Nov 2007)

Thanks Clubman. I told them that I did not know I was entitled to jobseekers benefit until I was informed about it and that I understand if I can't backdate my claim. The first lady I spoke with said I was entitled to claim from Sep 1st so she put that date in all the forms I had to sign,

The green form I got was a signing on card, so I hope that is a good sign that something is happening as when I ask them I don't much of an answer.

She never mentioned 9 weeks waiting, my god if that is the case it's serious. Our mortgage repayment is out on Friday and we don't have the money in the bank to cover it, we are broke and so worried about Xmas.

I should have no problems, it's really getting to me, never been on any SW payment in my life until now as I need it, worked since I was 16 and this is the help I get!. 

I really hope it's sorted out this week!. Thanks again for the reply Clubman, great info!


----------



## Headachecity (28 Nov 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Did they contact your previous employer because you didn't have a _P45 _to present to them or something? Did they say why they were contacting them? You should be asking the SW staff all of the questions above. They are there to help you and most will!


 
I went down with everything in Oct, including my P45, fas letters etc, everything they wanted. They wrote to my previous employer and he never replied to any of their letters. He will find this hilarious that I am on SW as we parted on bad terms. Hard person to work for and I left a few days earlier than I should have due to no childcare!.


----------



## Headachecity (28 Nov 2007)

monkeyboy said:


> I got it no hassle for changing jobs due to exact reaons you stated ( minus the kid ).
> 
> I dont think they contacted my employer at all. hope it works out. Also remeber you can back date your clam to when you finsihed job, not just the date you sign on. I got a lovely bonus surprise when I got that !


 
Gosh, if get it backdated it would be great, it would cover our mortgage repayments for Dec & Jan and we could have a good Xmas afterall. I cannot believe how long I am waiting, wish me luck, hope it's hassle free from here on in!.


----------



## ClubMan (28 Nov 2007)

Headachecity said:


> The green form I got was a signing on card


What *exactly *did it say on the card? What *exactly *did they say about your claim when you returned it and spoke to them?

I just mentioned the backdating and 9 week disqualification rules as they can apply in some cases. I'm not saying that they will here and chances are they won't.

No offence but there is no point in ranting about your employer and how you are being treated here. Better to focus on the matter in hand and if you are not clear on the status of your claim and when money might come through contact _SW _(office or whatever helpline etc. might be relevant) and ask them clearly and calmly about it and get clear answers.


----------



## Headachecity (28 Nov 2007)

ClubMan said:


> What *exactly *did it say on the card? What *exactly *did they say about your claim when you returned it and spoke to them?


 
Green Card, said it was a signing on card that I was to sign it to state I am not working and have no been working since I lodged my claim and hand it back to the local SW office.

SW Office person- I said to her surely this must be it now, you have everything you asked for so am I am closer to getting it?. She said she does not know and I will hear from them in the next few days!.

Great info!! .


----------



## Headachecity (28 Nov 2007)

Not ranting Clubman, just a bit frustrated as it seems that anyone else I know who is on this got their claim pretty fast and muggins here is still waiting!. I suppose I am just worried about it all aswell!.


----------



## ClubMan (28 Nov 2007)

When is the next payment date for _JB_? I can't remember when they pay this so maybe it will be coming into you account (backdated if applicable) in the next few days. Or are you going to have to attend in person to claim it?


----------



## Headachecity (28 Nov 2007)

I asked them to pay me through the bank and gave them all my bank account details. I will have the phone them again now to see if it's even been processed!!.


----------



## gipimann (28 Nov 2007)

Is there any other household income, headachecity? If there isn't, you can apply for Supplementary Welfare Allowance while awaiting a decision on your Jobseeker's claim. Contact the Community Welfare Officer at your local health centre.

Unlike Jobseeker's Benefit, Supplementary Welfare Allowance is means-tested, so if there is another income (e.g. partner/spouse in full time employment) you may not qualify.


----------



## Headachecity (28 Nov 2007)

My husband works fulltime but we have a massive mortgage and we have €641 per month left after it is paid.So it's not much for a family of 4 for other bills, food and clothes and believe you me we are very careful. I don't think I would qualify for Supplementary welfare allowence and I did give his details when I first applied for the jobseekers benefit.


----------



## ClubMan (28 Nov 2007)

Headachecity said:


> My husband works fulltime but we have a massive mortgage and we have €641 per month left after it is paid.


Maybe you are too deep in debt for your circumstances (even allowing for the fact that you are (temporarily?) unemployed) and need to address this issue sooner or later?


----------



## Headachecity (28 Nov 2007)

I was on a good salary and we have never been this broke in our lives, it all happened so fast having to leave and finding it near impossible to get a job close to home and find an after school minder.
Once I get this JA sorted we should be okay though and the sooner I get back to a decent salary we will be back on track but the debt is mounting if I am honest and I am very concerned about it. I am meeting MABS on Friday anyway as I am terrified this will escalate and we won't be able to cope.


----------



## ClubMan (28 Nov 2007)

Headachecity said:


> Once I get this JA sorted


Is this a typo? You mentioned _Jobseeker's Benefit _originally.  _Jobseeker's Assistance _is a different scheme and is means tested and not _PRSI _linked!


> we should be okay though and the sooner I get back to a decent salary we will be back on track but the debt is mounting if I am honest and I am very concerned about it. I am meeting MABS on Friday anyway as I am terrified this will escalate and we won't be able to cope.


If there is any danger of missing repayments on your mortgage or other loans then contact the lender as a matter of urgency *BEFORE *this happens and keep a record of all such contacts (in a worst case scenario the fact that you confronted such issues head on and early will stand to you).


----------



## Welfarite (29 Nov 2007)

You made your claim at the end of Oct so four weeks is not an inordinately long amount of time, considering the workloads at this time of year in SW offices, in my experience. The "green card" is a card issued to you with the day and date that you must sign on, AFAIK. The issues here, as I see it are: 

1. Get your payment weekly sorted (if your former employer does not reply to the letter SW issued, they will decide the claim without it.) You should just ensure yoiu have given them all they need ..they would have given you a list of these when you made your claim (P45s, proof of address, etc.).

2. Chase up the application to sign back....they will be looking at your previous knowledge of SW system (i.e. did you sign before and therefore should know the procedures?) 

3. Check if you are entitled to any Mortgage Supplement by contacting the local Community welfare Officer (HSE). Check out FIS entitlement too.

hope you get sorted soon


----------



## Headachecity (30 Nov 2007)

Thanks for all the great info & advice. I recieved another letter yesterday from them looking for proof that I have been looking for a job, going mad really. I have registered with Fas, gave them letter from them. I am registered with agencies, gave them letters from them and a copy of a letter I got when I was not sucessful at an interview in September. 
I said to them on the phone yesterday I am not too concerned about the backdating of the payment to Sept that I just want to get my weekly entitlements sorted out, they have everything from me and they acknowledge that. The bloke that makes the descisions in my local SW office was off yesterday and is off again today so I have to wait until Monday now to get this sorted out.
Thanks again guys and wish me luck that I get it sorted in the next few days!!


----------



## Welfarite (30 Nov 2007)

If they are looking for evidence that you were looking for work prior to your claim that's a good sign, particularly when you can prove your availability and that you were looking for work in that time!!


----------



## Headachecity (3 Dec 2007)

Hi all,

Just to let you know I got it all sorted out today thank god!. The payment is being processed today and should be in my account in 3 days so we are thrilled and can have a good Xmas and pay every bill, panic over.
Thanks for all the help & advice, I will be going back to work after Xmas though!. And yes I will be signing off this the minute I get a good position, the sooner the better!.


----------

